# New uber driver question about payday



## Mjbfan79 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm tying to figure out if I'm going to get paid this week or the following week. My first day driving was 9-15-15 when I look at my summary & tips page at the top right corner it says September 28,2015 Pay Statement. When I click on that link it says Period ending: September 21, 2015 4AM CDT. Im a little confused. Will my first Payday be 9-24-15 or 10-1-15 Check out the pics below also


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Why uber shows the following week invoice on our dashboard before the current weeks invoice has finalized I do not know,

pay period is from 4 a.m. Monday morning till 3:59 a.m. the following Monday morning, we get paid Thursday morning,

example 3:59 a.m. on the 1st to 4 a.m. on the 8th,
we would get paid on the 11th.


----------



## SacUber75 (Aug 17, 2015)

24th is payday


----------



## ubr_dfw (Oct 8, 2015)

Uber failed to pay a bunch of drivers today. Nobody at Uber knows what's going on. Drivers have emailed Uber a bunch of times but no replies or explanations are coming back.


----------



## SacUber75 (Aug 17, 2015)

I was paid yesterday


----------



## Mario martinez (Nov 21, 2016)

So I have two day these Sunday my very first 2. Days I am new on these ... will I get pay these Thursday????


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

Direct deposit is weekly on Thursday (sometimes Wednesday) depending on your banking institution.

You'll eventually be eligible for instant pay after you hit a certain amount of trips.


----------

